#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-25
<fabio> zeus, !!!!
<zeus> fabio: ha ?
<fabio> holi!
<zeus> fabio: como tay ?
<fabio> zeus, bien bien y tu?
<fabio> hace frio
<fabio> por la chita'
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-26
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> wena wena
<c3959> hola pedro_
<pedro_> que tal c3959 ?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-27
<pedro_> wena wena
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-28
<danielgc> wena pedro_ como estas?
<pedro_> danielgc: bien y tu ?
<danielgc> pedro_  bien gracias aca ya mas relajado en la pega
<danielgc> pedro_ que paso ayer en gnome-chile que el sxd me dijo que me conectara al canal pero me fue imposible?
<pedro_> danielgc: vamos a necesitar de tu ayuda para hacer un nuevo pendon :-P
<pedro_> onda algo similar a lo que tenemos en la gigantografia
<pedro_> pero pendon
<pedro_> para renovar el que tenemos, pq ta mas viejo haha
<danielgc> pedro_ ok no hay problema de echo tengo el archivo fuente asi q se puede hacer raspido el diseño :)
<pedro_> la raja!
<pedro_> onda como este: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kushaldas/524492493/
<pedro_> nos mandai algo cuando podai para que empecemos a cotizar?
<danielgc> pedro_ yapo no hay problema este fin de semana me voy a poner a trabajar en eso. :)
<pedro_> gracias super danielgc
<pedro_> oye vai al encuentro este año?
<danielgc> pedro_ sipo ahora estoy asegurado en un 90%  y tu vas?
<pedro_> si creoque tb voy este año
<pedro_> hay que puro quedarse todos juntos otra vez
<danielgc> pedro_ sip esa es la idea
#ubuntu-cl 2015-06-22
<tinini> holi
#ubuntu-cl 2016-06-27
<Eckonet> zeus bot?
#ubuntu-cl 2016-07-01
<rodeger> hola alguien por hay
<rodeger> o esta muerto el irc
<rodeger> bueno les cuento que actualizaremos kubuntu.cl a la version 16.01 XD
#ubuntu-cl 2017-06-28
<alberto> Hola buenas noches
<alberto> alguin que me pueda ayudar?
#ubuntu-cl 2017-06-29
<cristian_> hola gente recien aprendo de ubuntu
<borisq> hola
<cristian_> hola borisq
#ubuntu-cl 2020-06-28
<juan_> hola
<juan_> soy nuevo
<juan_> ¿puede ayudarme alguien?
<juan_> vale. Otra vez será.
